# aquarium software



## Bashbro (Jun 21, 2010)

does anyone use a free aquarium maintenance software to track everything about their aquarium? Looking for any suggestions as to what people may use...


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

dude, i've seen people use some, but i have no idea what they are using. I think what may be going on is that they have monitors that connected to their computers and can upload details. i have seen people on various forums that have that info as their signature so that everyone knows their water parameters are. I think that the new fluvals connect to the computer or that they will soon. I know they come with a usb port. anyway good luck.


----------



## Bashbro (Jun 21, 2010)

yea... I am really looking for some kind of software AKA: AquarioGest that you can input your aquarium details into so you can track it. Also one that you can schedule tasks and reminders for water changes and other things like that.


----------



## Netwalker (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm new to the forum so sorry for bumping an old thread, I am still looking around . I have done a search and can not find any mention of Nyagua. It is free software that I have found and seems just the thing to keep track of your tank.

Hope this is of some use to someone.


----------

